# Grouphead screw



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could offer some advice.

I bought a Silvia 18 months ago, used it a few times and then had to stop coffee for serious health reasons (much to my horror!). I remember at the time not being able to remove the screw to take the grouphead screen out to clean etc, as it was so tight.

I've taken the machine back out now, as I'm hoping my health will at least let me now drink decaf, but the screw is utterly, totally stuck. I asked the man next door to try unscrewing it - nothing. Tried with a pair of pliers and its just leaving a groove in the outer metal of the screw.

Is there anything I can do to help loosen it?

Apologies if this is a double post - wasn't sure of the best place to post this

Sue


----------

